# Suche Windows V oder Root Server Speicherplatz für kurze Zeit



## son gohan (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi, ich möchte gerne ein Programm testen das den ganzen Tag lang online sein muss und nur auf ein Windows Server läuft.

Dazu hat mir jemand empfohlen ein Windows V- oder Rootserver zu mieten.

Die Preise gefallen mir aber nicht.

Wenn jemand mir auf sein Server etwas Speicherplatz(40MB) vermieten kann für ca. 1 Monat nur, dann melde er sich bitte per PN bei mir.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Du solltest evtl. noch mehr Details nennen.
Z.b. welche Anforderungen an den Server gestellt werden (ist ja nicht grad unwichtig  ).
Oder wie hoch der zu erwartende Traffic sein wird..... usw. usw.

Wenn Dir die Preise nicht gefallen, warum lässt Du Dein "Programm" (was auch immer man darunter verstehen soll) nicht lokal laufen?
Wegen der wechselnen IP? Da soll ja DynDNS helfen. 
Wegen der 24h Zwangstrennung? Dauert doch nur ein paar Sekunden bis man wieder online ist. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## son gohan (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

das Programm um das es sich handelt ist Metatrader 4 eine Börsensoftware. Ich weis aber leider nicht welche Voraussetzungen der Server dafür erfüllen muss, aber über eine Standardinstallation sollte es nicht hinaus gehen. Der Traffic sollte eigentlich auch sehr minimal sein, das Programm empfängt rund um die Uhr Kurse, aber ich glaube das ist kaum Traffic, ansonsten will ich da nichts auf den Server laden, also Webpages usw.

Wenn ich das Programm lokal laufen lasse kann ich meine Tests nicht machen, weil ich einen automatischen Handel programmiert habe und dazu muss das Programm 24 h laufen um Resultae zu sehen, und da ich mein PC auch immer Nachts ausschalte gehts nicht anders.

Ich weis aber nicht ob es sich jetzt schon lohnen würde dafür einen V- oder Rootserver zu kaufen, ich muss halt erst mal für ca. 1 Monat testen ob ich mit meinem automatischen Handel überhaupt etwas Gewinn machen kann.

Also wer mir was anbieten kann, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Dezember 2006)

Nabend 

von virtuellen Servern würde ich Abstand nehmen, da häufig völlig unklar ist, welche Performance diese besitzen.

Welche Version von der Software soll denn installiert werden? Ich könnte Ihnen die Software sowohl auf einem unserer Windows-Shared-Server installieren oder Ihnen natürlich auch einen dedizierten Windows-Server für einen Monat zur Verfügung stellen.

Sollen wir die Software für Sie installieren? Sollen wir die Wartung des Windows-Servers übernehmen? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie mir kurz Ihre Kontaktdaten per Email zukommen ließen, damit ich mit Ihnen in einem telefonischen Gespräch die näheren Einzelheiten klären könnte.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen zweiten Adventsabend,
Arne Buchwald


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Dezember 2006)

Das grundlegende Problem bei einem Server dürfte wohl die damit verbundene (i.d.R. lange) Vertragslaufzeit sein.
Aber Arne bietet Dir ja einen Server auch kurzzeitig an. 
Die Entscheidung dürfte also wohl nur vom Kostenfaktor abhängig sein.


Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Ich wünsche noch einen schönen zweiten Adventsabend,


Ähm, dafür ist es wohl schon etwas zu spät.


----------

